
'Woke' social media network is a covert UK counterterror programme - anon1385
https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/revealed-woke-media-outfit-thats-actually-uk-counterterror-programme
======
Arrezz
This strikes me as a pretty good idea? Ads like these can really have an
impact on youth who are at risk of radicalizing. But I haven't seen stats on
how effective this is and it is a worrying trend of having essentially
government actors on public platforms that aren't open about that very fact.
The devil is in the details in this one for me.

